
Show HN: Lulim Jewelry – Design and 3D print your own custom wedding band - doctoboggan
https://lulimjewelry.com
======
doctoboggan
Hi everyone! I built Lulim Jewelry after spending some time figuring out how
to design and 3D print my own wedding band.

My day job was in the 3D printing industry and I knew how far the technology
had come so I busted out the CAD tools and designed a ring with my wife's
fingerprint on it. I thought the processes could be much easier and thus Lulim
was born.

The website is built with Vue.js, Canvas.js, and Three.js. Unfortunately those
last two can be somewhat resource intensive so I'd love to get feedback from
others regarding performance on different devices, OSes, and browsers. I
decided to do as much work in the client side as possible so that this website
is cheap to keep running. I wanted my costs to scale with sales and to
minimize any recurring monthly fees. This is my first real Vue app so I am
sure there are things that could be better!

Feedback on the company idea, site layout, tech stack or anything else is
appreciated!

If anyone is interested in buying a ring shoot me an email (jack @
<companydomain.com>) and I can give you a decent discount.

~~~
crcarlson
This is a super neat idea. I have made wedding bands for friends over the
years, I usually provided a stainless steel band the right size to wear for a
week or two and found that often we would tune the sizes by 1/4-1/2 size or
thickness. For expensive bands, it might be neat to offer a trial size for a
reasonable fee since wedding rings can have a long life.

~~~
doctoboggan
When ordering on my site I have an option for "I dont know my size", in which
case I send the customer a ring sizing kit. I've heard others say it's
important to wear the ring for some time so thats something I should take into
account.

One thing I've considered is adding an option to order a brass version of the
ring first so the customer can see how the design will come out and test the
fit for a few days.

------
fortran77
BTW: The name "Lulim" is the Arameic for spiral, in Modern Hebrew there are
words like "לולין" ("Lulyan" / acrobat) that take this root)

See: [http://www.de-bruyn.it/english/0557_lulim.shtml](http://www.de-
bruyn.it/english/0557_lulim.shtml)

~~~
doctoboggan
I choose lulim as the name after lu-lim, the ancient Sumerian name for
Saturn[0] (the planet with rings!)

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_planet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_planet)

~~~
fortran77
Interesting. There's no way they could have seen the rings back then. I wonder
if there's a connection.

~~~
samatman
Sumerian is a linguistic isolate: no one has ever been able to demonstrate a
relationship with any other language. Which is itself pretty mysterious!

Akkadian, which displaced it, is a Semitic language, which became the lingua
franca of the Ancient Near East. Aramaic is somewhere between a relative and a
descendant; more the former, Akkadian stands to Aramaic very roughly as Latin
stands to English.

So... probably not? I don't know if any Sumerian loanwords have been
identified in Akkadian, but it would surprise me if there were absolutely
none, the Akkadians adopted cuneiform to write their language, and their
empire was the successor to the Sumerian states.

If anyone can point me at resources on the subject, I'd enjoy that, I've
always found that part of history fascinating.

------
enclosure_guy
Hey Jack, nice work! I love the idea, this is an area where customization is
very valuable and automated customization like this can save a lot of time and
headache.

What are you using to generate your geometry? Any plans on doing other jewelry
types? One thing I could also imagine people wanting is delivery of SLA-
printed prototype rings to get a better idea of the look and feel.

~~~
doctoboggan
Thanks! To generate the geometry I first generate a bitmap image texture using
fabric.js on the client side. I can then import this texture into blender and
use it as a displacement map on a ring blank. I apply the displacement to the
geometry and export as STL for 3d printing. Blender is scriptable so this can
all be automated (although it isn't yet).

I do hope to add other jewelry types. My next idea is necklace pendants with
silhouettes (I think new mothers would be the target audience there)

I have considered adding an upsell of a brass print so the customer can see
how it looks and feels. I don't want to do plastics as they print using a
different process and will have a different look. Brass is cheap enough that I
think adding a $29 add-on to the gold or silver ring isn't too hard to
swallow.

~~~
enclosure_guy
Yeah fair enough. You can get SLA parts electroplated, although it will still
be more matte than glossy unless they are polished, which would increase the
price, and it would probably be cheaper to just do the brass casting option at
that point.

Also- one of my coworkers recently got a custom wedding band and he went
through a similar process to the one you went through of looking at vendors,
trying to find the right material, etc. He wanted a pretty customized ring,
and one of the things he added was the embossed outline of a lake that had
special significance to him. Not sure how many people would have similar
requests, but it would be cool to allow something similar. Maybe just have the
option to upload a black and white picture and use that to create an embossed
feature.

~~~
doctoboggan
You can upload any image on my site. I convert to black/white and give you
sliders to adjust brightness, smoothness, or do edge detection. Currently I
only offer engraving rather than embossing but it wouldn't be too hard to
emboss instead.

------
Yenrabbit
A custom wedding band is a great option. I made one with a design we sketched
in the sand, modelled myself, printed via shapeways. Unique, affordable, easy
to replace... Much better than spending hundreds or thousands of dollars on a
shiny stone :) The design can be tricky, so great to see another tool to make
this easier!

~~~
doctoboggan
Cool! I am using both Shapeways and i.materialise right now. They both seem to
have the same quality (very high), but i.materialize is a little more
expensive. They do however offer white label drop shipping which is nice so
eventually I will probably transition to only using them.

------
MikeKusold
The waveform option looks pretty cool. What is the best way to play it back? I
could see it being a very sentimental reminder in case something tragic
happens.

~~~
doctoboggan
Unfortunately I don't think there is enough information in there to actually
play back. That ring was made from a screenshot of the Apple Voice Memos app.

Ultimately I want to build voice recording into my site and then I would
include with the ring delivery a link to play back the recorded audio.

------
jjeaff
Great project. What kind of machine are you printing these on? I assume an
SLA. Is there a specific type of sla that melts out easily for casting?

------
regularfry
Site's bust. Looks like Vue isn't loading for me.

~~~
doctoboggan
Seems to be working for me, can you share a screenshot of the problem with me?

~~~
regularfry
Ah, I've seen this before - it's an SSL problem, unrecognised issuer for
jsdelivr.net.

------
droidno9
Great idea. How do you deal with resizing?

